# Special Forces Soldiers die from non-battle incident



## gits (Jun 30, 2008)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/080630-01.html

RELEASE NUMBER: 080630-01
DATE POSTED: JUNE 30, 2008

PRESS RELEASE: Special Forces Soldiers die from non-battle incident

U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 30, 2008) — Three Army Special Forces Soldiers died from a non-battle incident June 28 near Khosrow-E Sofla, in the Arghandab District, Kandahar province, Afghanistan, while in support of combat operations.

The following Soldiers, all assigned to Company A, 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C., died from drowning after their vehicle, an RG-31 Mine Protected Vehicle, rolled into a river bed while conducting a patrol:

Master Sgt. Shawn E. Simmons, 39, of Ashland, Mass., was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha team sergeant.

Sgt. 1st Class Jeffrey M. Radamorales, 32, of Naranjito, Puerto Rico, was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha senior medical sergeant.

Sgt. James M. Treber, 24, of San Diego, Calif., was a Special Forces Operational Detachment-Alpha weapons sergeant.

Simmons is survived by his wife, Tricia, daughter, Erin and son, Justin, of Hope Mills, N.C.; and mother Alberta Simmons, of Tallahassee, Fla.

Radamorales is survived by his wife, Amanda, stepson, Andrew and daughter, Jessica, of Fayetteville, N.C.; and mother Virginia Morales, of Dorado, Puerto Rico.

Treber is survived by his wife, Tamila, of Aberdeen, N.C.; father, Gordon Treber, of Astoria, Ore.; mother, Laurie Treber, of Mohave, Ariz.; and brother, Gordon Treber, Jr., of National City, Calif.

The incident is under investigation.

For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-2269 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.  

For Simmons' bio, click here...
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/MSG Simmons Bio.pdf

For Radamorales' bio, click here...
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/SFC Rada Bio.pdf

For Treber's bio, click here...
http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/June/SGT Treber bio.pdf

RIP Warriors


----------



## car (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh what a tragedy. Rest in peace and may God be with your families and teammates.


----------



## AWP (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn.

Blue Skies.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jun 30, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 30, 2008)

Damnit I HATE reading this.  RIP, Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## moobob (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn. I am due to sign into this battalion soon. They have been hit hard in the past week 

RIP.


----------



## MsKitty (Jun 30, 2008)

Damn...a buddy of mine knew one of the guys.   He's pretty torn up right now.   

RIP warriors........


----------



## tova (Jun 30, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest Easy Gentlemen. Take a knee, smoke em if ya got em, and let the wind take you to higher sky's. 

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace


----------



## 0699 (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn.

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest in peace...


----------



## Pete031 (Jul 1, 2008)

Rest In Peace fellas....
Pro Patria


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 1, 2008)

There are a couple of us here who had MSG Simmons as a SFAS Cadre then a Stu Co TAC during our time in the SFQC.

SFC Radamorales graduated one class ahead of mine, knew him well...

RIP Brothers.  You three will be missed. 

Crip


----------



## Swill (Jul 2, 2008)

Damn it. RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 6, 2008)

RIP Brothers and thank you for serving your country. You will be missed.


----------



## Wicked1 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Soldier was great ‘coach to all kids*



> Soldier was great ‘coach to all kids’
> 
> 
> By Tina Ray
> ...



http://www.fayobserver.com/article?id=298650

RIP


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 9, 2008)

May they rest in peace.


----------



## Ravage (Jul 18, 2008)

> A bugler plays "Taps" after the firing of the volleys during a memorial ceremony held Thursday, July 17 for Master Sergeant Shawn Simmons, Sergeant First Class Jeffrey Rada, and Sergeant James Treber at John F. Kennedy Chapel, Fort Bragg, North Carolina. (Photo by PV2 Kristina Thrasher)


----------



## BS502 (Jul 18, 2008)

Rest easy Warriors. ~S~


----------



## bayonet14 (Jul 26, 2008)

RIP

Nothing but Blue Skies - ATW!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 26, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 21, 2008)

Special Forces Soldier died while saving teammate 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

RELEASE NUMBER: 080821-01
DATE POSTED: AUGUST 21, 2008


Quote:
Special Forces Soldier died while saving teammate 
USASFC Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 21, 2008) – An Army Special Forces Soldier died heroically in a June vehicle accident when he gave his life to save a comrade from drowning in Afghanistan, according to the lone surviving Soldier from the vehicle accident.

Master Sgt. Shawn E. Simmons, Sgt. 1st Class Jeffrey M. Rada Morales and Sgt. James M. Treber, all from Company A, 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne), drowned June 29 when, under the cover of darkness, their heavily armored vehicle (RG-31) dropped off a narrow, unimproved dirt road and rolled upside down into a water-filled canal.

Following recovery efforts performed by the rest of the combat convoy, Sgt. 1st Class Joseph A. Serna, was found alive but suffering from hypothermia and hypoxia.

An investigation into the events that led to the rollover of their RG-31 Mine Resistant Ambush Protected vehicle (MRAP) was conducted by the Combined Joint Task Force – 101, the American, division-sized task force in eastern Afghanistan. The results of that investigation have been formally briefed to the primary next of kin of the deceased Soldiers. 

Serna’s sworn statement concerning the accident reveals that, in the immediate aftermath of the rollover, he was trapped in the passenger compartment by ammunition cans and unable to free himself as water began filling the vehicle. 

“I was covered in ammo cans so I couldn’t release my seatbelt, at which time the water began to fill up inside the cab (and) I became totally submerged in my seat,” Serna said in his statement. “I felt a hand come down and unfasten my seatbelt and release my body armor. Sergeant Treber picked me up and moved me to a small pocket of air.”

That air pocket originally was Treber's, who had been sitting one seat ahead of Serna during the operation. However, once Treber freed Serna from where he was trapped, he left that air pocket to Serna after determining that there was not enough air in that particular pocket for both men to breathe as the two struggled in the darkness against frigid and rising water. 

“He knew there was not enough room for both of us to breathe so he went under water to find another pocket of air,” Serna stated. “Once he reemerged we attempted to open the door and hatches with no success.”

Serna’s statement indicates that he blacked out shortly thereafter and, before his comrades were able to save them, Treber, Simmons and Rada Morales all died.

“Sergeant Treber’s selfless actions are in keeping with those traditions internalized within the ranks of our Regiment,” stated Brig. Gen. Michael S. Repass, Commanding General, U.S. Army Special Forces Command located at Fort Bragg, N.C. “Valor and sacrifice were not mere words to Sergeant Treber. Rather, he lost his life living the Warrior Ethos. The great sacrifice and courage which Soldiers like Sergeant Treber exhibit each day inspire us to protect the values and ideals of this great country.”

At the 7th SFG(A) unit memorial ceremony July 17, Treber was remembered as a hero that gave his all even though it may have contributed to his death. 

The Commander 7th SFG (A), and also Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force – Afghanistan, Col. Sean P. Mulholland, was unable to attend the unit memorial ceremony at Fort Bragg but provided his comments to be read during the ceremony.

“Shawn (Simmons), Jeffrey (Rada Morales) and James (Treber) believed in what our country stands for, and lived their (lives) to the utmost,” said Mulholland’s statement. “Their courage, dedication, commitment, heroism and lives will always remain present in our minds and hearts…” 

Treber’s Operational Detachment Alpha commander in Afghanistan, Capt. Casey Galligan, was also not able to make it to the unit memorial. His personal statement was read during the ceremony as well. It said he felt blessed to have had Sgt. Treber on his team.

During his short time in the detachment “we watched Sgt. Treber become a man,” Galligan said. “A man that gave his life to same another; there is no greater action or sacrifice.”

One of Treber’s teammates made the trip back from Afghanistan to speak at the unit memorial. His comments were some of the most emotional during the event.
“The most important thing I will always remember (James) Treber for, and I will think about everyday, are his final actions on that fateful night,” stated Staff Sgt. Jonathan Davis, an ODA teammate that was in the convoy the night the accident occurred. “(James) Treber saved my teammate’s life, for that, I will forever be grateful.”
Half of Treber’s cremated remains were interned in a memorial wall, in keeping with his wishes, after a service with full military honors at Arlington National Cemetery. Treber's wife keeps the other half in an urn at their home. 

Serna has recovered from his injuries and is back serving with his unit in Afghanistan. 
--usasoc--  



RIP Warriors...
MSG Simmons was a mentor to me during my time time in the Q- course. Prayers out to his family.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 21, 2008)

RIP Brothers!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 21, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Wicked1 (Aug 22, 2008)

RIP and Godspeed.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 22, 2008)

RIP brothers


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Bootstrap (Aug 26, 2008)

Gone but never forgotten !!!!! RIP


----------

